# HELP! Gave too much wormer!



## suz (Apr 28, 2007)

I guess I didn't screw the dosage ring tight enough on the Zimecterin today and ended up by mistake giving him 3/4 of a tube instead of just his normal 1/4 tube.






Is this something I should be worried about?

I called the vet and he was of no help at all. Just said," hmmm, i really don't know what to tell you! we could oil and charcoal him if you like".

No thanks.... I think I read on here before that a little xtra de-wormer won't hurt him? I hope that's true.

Anybody???

it is just the plain Zimecterin, not the Zimecterin gold.

Thanks so much





p.s. he seems to be eating hay okay and pooping and acting normal....


----------



## suz (Apr 28, 2007)

anybody?


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 28, 2007)

No worries, happens to everyone at least once. No harm


----------



## Miniv (Apr 28, 2007)

Suz,

He should be okay..........just keep an eye on him. The only way there'd be a problem is if he was particularly wormy and a large worm die-off happened. He'd be acting colicky from that.

Zimecterin has a big "fudge-factor" and there have been other folks on here that have accidently given their mini a WHOLE tube and the mini was okay.

MA


----------



## Getitia (Apr 28, 2007)

Over the years, I have experienced similar accidents with zimecterin wormer - When the lock rim is not tight it is easy to give the entire tube - which is usually what happened to me. To date, I've never had even a mild reaction from any of the horses - however I raised my blood pressure each time it happened:new_shocked:

This is a good general reference site that may be of help

http://www.equinenet.org/ernet/worms.html


----------



## suz (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I feel more relieved now





You can be sure that the next time I de-worm him, that little disc will be tight and in place so this doesn't happen again!

Thanks for the great article too, Getitia! I bookmarked it in my favorites so I can refer to it again.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Apr 28, 2007)

If you wrap a braiding elastic or other small elastic behind the ring after setting it, you won't have to worry about the ring sliding again. Some tape would probably work too. I think we have all had a horse shoot its head up and accidentally have the lock come out of place, the worst that seems to happen with most is that its a waste of wormer LOL


----------



## Sterling (Apr 28, 2007)

I've been there a few years ago. Talk about total freak out!!!! I was just besides myself! As it turned out (I used Zimecterin too) I called the vet and she told me since my horses are on regular deworming programs he should be ok......just to watch him in case of a tummy ache and if I was not comfortable with any way he was acting she would come down to the farm and evaluate him. As it turned out he was just fine. Sometimes what I do now, if I'm not sure about whether the plunger will slip or not is put it on my finger and administer it in the port of his mouth. I like the rubber band idea from billie too.


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2007)

Yep, he will be fine





Recently, we were deworming our Nigerian Dwarf Goats with Bimectin (apple flavored ivermectin -- same active ingredient as your dewormer). The one in question weighs about 75# and goats do get a little more per pound than horses. However, we accidently gave him a whole tube. I knew a whole tube to a mini is okay and it turned out a whole tube for a little goat was okay, too. Phew!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Apr 28, 2007)

Yep happened to me too! Scared the crap out of me! Just make sure the horses belly is full and watch for colic! I called my vet and he said the only problem that could happen is that the horse is full of worms and it kills all of them once and they can't get them all out! Im not sure if this is the right info but I think you would have to overdose the horse bye 60 times its wieght for it to hurt it!!

Gage


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 28, 2007)

Glad to read this, we have been doing shots and worming the whole herd today, and on one filly my Equimax did the same thing.....I am keeping a good eye on her. I was like CRAP the darn thing wasn't screwed tight enough..... So I hope the same goes for Equimax.


----------



## D.king (Jun 14, 2020)

This just happened to me with my mini colt! And yes I'm freaking out. Was using the same thing as you guys and it slipped and shot what was left in his mouth. I had already wormed my mare and gave her the correct amount. So at least he did not get the entire tube. I wi keep a close eye in him.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jun 15, 2020)

The ONLY wormer to be concerned about in regard to dosage is Quest. (I can't remember the active ingredient in it.) Frankly, it's not advised to even use it at all with miniature horses or ponies.


----------

